# [SOLVED] No sound from monitor speakers



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

My Iiiyama Prolite E2473HDS monitor isn't making sound from the speakers. I don't think its a software problem because the volume mixer shows green when sounds should be made and my headphones work fine. This is the first time this has happened. I have an 570 for video and sound connected to the monitor with HDMI cable. 

Any ideas, thanks for your help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No sound from monitor speakers*

Has it ever worked?
Have you tried a different HDNI cable or tried connecting directly from the Mobo sound connections?


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: No sound from monitor speakers*

It's worked for about a year. OK, I just connected the monitor to my front headphone jack and now sound is coming from the monitor speakers so I'm guessing its a problem with a HDMI or could be the nvidia sound drivers.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No sound from monitor speakers*

If it works at all it's probably not a driver issue. The HDMI cable would be a more likely suspect.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No sound from monitor speakers*

If you are trying to use HDMI for audio output, ensure the HDMI audio chipset is set as the default audio device. The fact that you get audio from the front panel port, would indicate the standard audio chipset is set as the default.


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: No sound from monitor speakers*

The HDMI has always been set as default. (as long as you mean in control panel\audio playback devices).


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: No sound from monitor speakers*

I fiddled around with the monitor settings and somehow managed to fix it, happy days!

Cheers for the help though!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No sound from monitor speakers*

Glad it's resolved and thanks for posting back.


----------

